# first abt's on the treager.



## lowandslowbbq (Dec 17, 2009)

These are my first abt's and they were pretty tasty.
Filling:
8 oz. cream cheese
1 tbl smoked paprika
1/4 cup sun-dried tomatoes soaked in oil
1 tbl minced garlic
1 tbl lemon juice

puree in food processor.

I decided to wrap these in maple bacon. I cut down the side and piped filling in hoping the bacon would help the filling from oozing out while smoking, there was a little bit lost but not much more than a few drops.

slice down center, then cored.

piping the filling

Right before the smoker.wrapped in maple bacon.

After being smoked, they tasted great!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting way of slicing and filling the ABTs, looks like a nice way of pumping them full of filling and having a nice full pepper shell on the outside.

What was the deal with the Bud Light?
Been a while since I drank BL, now it's vodka, Yuengling and Guinness, but that was an interesting looking can.


----------



## shlongstar (Dec 17, 2009)

Good looking ABTs :)

indeed an interesting can.

i used to live on east coast and i MISS the Yuengling... smooth and cheap goodness.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

Amazed it hasn't made it that far West yet.

Good stuff, America's oldest brewery.
They had it out in the Sacramento area when I lived in CA a few years back.


----------



## ciolli (Dec 17, 2009)

Those look good my man


----------



## topper (Dec 17, 2009)

I have never seen a green bud can before??, been looking at treagers, do you get a good smoke ring and flavor from it ???


----------



## target (Dec 17, 2009)

The beer can is a green bay packers style can.  
All of the cans in our area now are either green and yellow 
or purple and yellow (my preference).


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the way you sliced and filled the jalapeno's. I have always used a piping bag kinda I use a baggie and cut out the corner. But they looked good and the fillinf sounds good too. Now the Bud light I have never seen them in colors either but they would go over good here in Gator Country. I'm sure you can guess the colors.


----------



## lowandslowbbq (Dec 17, 2009)

I like my treager it can produce a great smoke ring, maybe not as deep as some, smokers but it has a nice flavor.  As for the bud light can I normally drink local micro brew or w, but I got it for the oregon ducks civil war game, I'm a big duck fan, as the nfl goes chicago bears all the way.


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice Abt's.  I like the stem.


----------



## stestardi (Dec 21, 2009)

I love the rack -- where'd you get it?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

Great Looking ABTs and A Great Team Can...


----------



## oneshot (Dec 21, 2009)

You can get them here:  http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Gril...0-p-1-c-1.html
Get the jalapeno corer to, it makes cleaning them much easier...


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice...and piping the filling makes for a clean presentation.


----------



## gunner69 (Dec 21, 2009)

The ones at Iron Desert are nice Cabelas also sells a plain jane model.. I've got the 48count that I use for Super Bowl parties.. I'll be smoking them this year usually its the over for them.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...set=ISO-8859-1


----------



## lowandslowbbq (Dec 21, 2009)

I found mine at ROSS dress for less for $8.00, also got the rib rack to match.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice job!  Did you use a corer?


----------



## lowandslowbbq (Dec 26, 2009)

yes I used a corer, but u could get away with using a butter knife or your fingers.


----------

